# The coop is on the property!



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Our coop was delivered this morning arriving just before dawn. David Rice, the owner of David's Chicken Coops in Turtletown TN and his son Luke did an outstanding job of putting the coop on its foundation. My wife and I also assisted. David did a remarkable job backing his truck and trailer downhill weaving around many trees to get to the foundation. Kudos to David and Luke. IT LOOKS AWESOME!














Our coop was delivered this morning arriving just before dawn. David Rice, the owner of David's Chicken Coops in Turtletown TN and his son Luke did an outstanding job of putting the coop on its foundation. My wife and I also assisted. David did a remarkable job backing his truck and trailer downhill weaving around many trees to get to the foundation. Kudos to David and Luke. IT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It indeed does look totally awesome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful. Now the babies have to grow up so they can check out their new digs.

Didn't you say you were doing a massive run too?


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Beautiful. Now the babies have to grow up so they can check out their new digs.
> 
> Didn't you say you were doing a massive run too?


Thank you! Adding two 8'x8' runs for now and another on on the backside in the future.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> It indeed does look totally awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice coop!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Biring said:


> Nice coop!


Thank you!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Slacker said:


> Our coop was delivered this morning arriving just before dawn. David Rice, the owner of David's Chicken Coops in Turtletown TN and his son Luke did an outstanding job of putting the coop on its foundation. My wife and I also assisted. David did a remarkable job backing his truck and trailer downhill weaving around many trees to get to the foundation. Kudos to David and Luke. IT LOOKS AWESOME!
> View attachment 35830
> View attachment 35832
> Our coop was delivered this morning arriving just before dawn. David Rice, the owner of David's Chicken Coops in Turtletown TN and his son Luke did an outstanding job of putting the coop on its foundation. My wife and I also assisted. David did a remarkable job backing his truck and trailer downhill weaving around many trees to get to the foundation. Kudos to David and Luke. IT LOOKS AWESOME!
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's nicer and better engineered than my house!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> It's nicer and better engineered than my house!


Yeah it's made really well. All pressure treated 4x4s, 2x4s and 1" southern yellow pine with 2 coats of oil based stain. 14 gauge wire and I am adding 1/2" wire for more protection. Tweeking things here and there as I learn. I am working on the run foundations next. I'm thinking I will have to build a larger pen for the chicks cause they will soon outgrow the 3x4 brooder box before I put then in their coop and runs. I have the material (free)to make a 3'x8'x4' pen and put it out in our glassed sun room in the next couple of weeks before putting them in the coop. I added 6" of height to the brooder box today and put in a "y" shaped branch in for roosting. They took to the branch quickly. I moved the doors on the top up cause they were starting to jump and fly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, a sun room is an excellent place for your bigger brooder. We always joke here on the Forum that a working coop and runs are never finished, I am always tweaking here and there too.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That is indeed a nice coop! Love it- congrats!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even all of us that have raised birds for years are caught off guard how quickly they grow from round fluff balls to feathered out and becoming toddlers getting into everything.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

How many chickens will you put in there?


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That is indeed a nice coop! Love it- congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Biring said:


> How many chickens will you put in there?


We have 15 almost 2 week old baby chicks. That's a start. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slacker said:


> We have 15 almost 2 week old baby chicks. That's a start. We'll see how that goes.


It's a start. Start of a chicken empire! Just fence the property!


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> It's a start. Start of a chicken empire! Just fence the property!


Haha...my name is Slacker! I have to back to my 40 hour a week job on Tuesday after having 12 days in a row off to get a break from working. Beginning to think...WHAT HAVE I STARTED!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The simple explanation is that chickens are an addiction. 

Think of it this way, you've got someplace to walk on your property after work for a few minutes of chill time. Even my hubs who wasn't into chickens would walk out just to watch them for a while in the evening.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slacker said:


> Haha...my name is Slacker! I have to back to my 40 hour a week job on Tuesday after having 12 days in a row off to get a break from working. Beginning to think...WHAT HAVE I STARTED!


Ah yes, the pursuit of the American Dream! I hear you.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How many city folk would be totally envious of what you are doing and your peaceful place in the woods? Plus, it's good for the soul.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The simple explanation is that chickens are an addiction.
> Think of it this way, you've got someplace to walk on your property after work for a few minutes of chill time. Even my hubs who wasn't into chickens would walk out just to watch them for a while in the evening.


YES! I have a pop up canopy at the back side of our property behind an out building we built years ago with wooden spool for a table and a couple of camping chairs. I call it my "chillin hut". We have a freight railroad line 30 yards behind the property and I love the trains. The backdrop beyond the trees are 2 3,000 ft. mountains with a river running between them (Hiwassee River). Now with the coop I'll have another chillin spot. Life is Good!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw he canopy in one of the pics. I wasn't sure it was there full time or for some special thing going on at the moment. 

I sort of wish we hadn't left the N. Ga. mountains but fast forward a few years and it's turned out to be the right move.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I saw he canopy in one of the pics. I wasn't sure it was there full time or for some special thing going on at the moment.
> 
> I sort of wish we hadn't left the N. Ga. mountains but fast forward a few years and it's turned out to be the right move.


That canopy in one of the coop photos is not the one behind the shack in the back. We put that one up temporarily for another reason (Sukkot). North Ga. mountains is a beautiful area. Where are you now if I may ask?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SE AL these days. Lived for a time in mid S. TN and before that in Fannin County, GA. And for a short moment just outside of Chattanooga. Now you get an idea on why I'm kind of familiar with the areas up that way.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slacker said:


> YES! I have a pop up canopy at the back side of our property behind an out building we built years ago with wooden spool for a table and a couple of camping chairs. I call it my "chillin hut". We have a freight railroad line 30 yards behind the property and I love the trains. The backdrop beyond the trees are 2 3,000 ft. mountains with a river running between them (Hiwassee River). Now with the coop I'll have another chillin spot. Life is Good!


What a sweet place on the planet!


----------



## Mouthpear (Jul 9, 2017)

Slacker said:


> Our coop was delivered this morning arriving just before dawn. David Rice, the owner of David's Chicken Coops in Turtletown TN and his son Luke did an outstanding job of putting the coop on its foundation. My wife and I also assisted. David did a remarkable job backing his truck and trailer downhill weaving around many trees to get to the foundation. Kudos to David and Luke. IT LOOKS AWESOME!
> View attachment 35830
> View attachment 35832
> Our coop was delivered this morning arriving just before dawn. David Rice, the owner of David's Chicken Coops in Turtletown TN and his son Luke did an outstanding job of putting the coop on its foundation. My wife and I also assisted. David did a remarkable job backing his truck and trailer downhill weaving around many trees to get to the foundation. Kudos to David and Luke. IT LOOKS AWESOME!
> ...


Looks very nice. If you plan on automating the coop door to the add on runs, let me know. I have many different wiring diagram options


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

Coop and runs are progressing! Darn this TN dirt!! Tired of digging! Going to work tonight at midnight to work for 12 hours. Glad to get a break from stabbing at the rock, roots and clay!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Be careful driving tonight.

How are the birds getting from the run to the coop? Are you building a tunnel for them?

Want to talk about bad dirt, be glad you don't live over where I did on the Highland Rim. No rocks but the whatever it was was impenetrable. Most of it didn't perk. The tractor with an auger attached only penetrated the ground a couple of inches.


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Be careful driving tonight.
> 
> How are the birds getting from the run to the coop? Are you building a tunnel for them?
> 
> Want to talk about bad dirt, be glad you don't live over where I did on the Highland Rim. No rocks but the whatever it was was impenetrable. Most of it didn't perk. The tractor with an auger attached only penetrated the ground a couple of inches.


The run on the left is even with the coop door on the left and I will cut the wire and make a tunnel. The one on the right I will have to make a ladder and a tunnel for their access. I also have a 100' roll of 1/2" black pvc coated mesh that I am adding to the runs for extra predator protection and 1/2" mesh for around the bottom of the coop. I moved the 3 week old chicks to a 4'x8'x4' high pen I built in our sun room and they are all doing great!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's going to be amazing when you get it all done. The chicks are going to be in a Taj Mahal all made for them. 

Hey! Give the kitty a pet for me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slacker said:


> View attachment 36112
> View attachment 36114
> View attachment 36116
> View attachment 36118
> ...


That is a lot of work! Looks beautiful and such a peaceful location! When will the in-ground chicken swimming pool be done?


----------



## Slacker (Sep 3, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?ref=search&v=568646357283193&external_log_id=2136f7de-8a58-4bad-8101-c7a010315c9b&q=chicken swimming pool


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That suggests you've been thinking about it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ha Ha, that's great! Some birds do like to swim.


----------

